# Vernon, CT--Black GSD Female--$100



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm only about 15 minutes from there if anyone needs help.

http://hartford.backpage.com/PetsForSale/_100_black_german_shepard/classifieds/ViewAd?oid=2003544 










$100, Black german shepard
posted: November 2, 2008, 09:18 AM
All black german shepard needs to go to a loving family. She has all of her shots and is a great dog, but the size of my apartment is too small for her. She's great with people and needs a large backyard so she can run. 
Contact: (860) 394-6263


• Location: Vernon, CT.
• User first posted November 2008


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

Did the apartment shrink after they got the dog or have they never seen the size of an adult GSD? I will never understand some peoples way of thinking. I hope she finds the kind of home she deserves.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: brtDid the apartment shrink after they got the dog or have they never seen the size of an adult GSD? I will never understand some peoples way of thinking. I hope she finds the kind of home she deserves.


I agree!


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

What's a German SHEPARD??

I'm in NY about an hour from there and would be willing to relay if needed.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: rockheadWhat's a German SHEPARD??
> 
> I'm in NY about an hour from there and would be willing to relay if needed.


You must be very young if you've never heard of a German Shepard. You normally find them advertised on CL or in newspaper classifieds.


----------

